# Anybody know where to find good widescreen wallpapers?



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 13, 2009)

More specifically, for a 1920 x 1080 screen. All I can find is generic scenery crap.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Well... It'd be helpful if you explained what you were looking for.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well... It'd be helpful if you explained what you were looking for.


 
Anything besides generic scenery crap.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you're not gonna find a whole hell of a lot out there, but take a look at Gnome-look.org. Of course, that's a collection of fairly geeky, Linux-inspired stuff. Then again, there's this. =D


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 13, 2009)

www.desktopnexus.com

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Desktop+Wallpapers&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=940c2f7c7f87ed47


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

You like Dead Space? 

http://www.holyfragger.com/multiplatform/other_shooter/dead_space/wallpaper/

There might be other gaming-related ones on that site, but that's where I got the Dead Space one I'm using now.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 13, 2009)

So far I've checked all these places and all the good ones are still for 1024 x 768 screens.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 14, 2009)

I like using pictures from the Hubble for my backgrounds cus it doesn't matter if they are distorted a bit and they tend to be highly awesome.   http://www.hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/  They are great for work computers cus you can still have a nerdy background without offending or confusing the coworkers.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 14, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> I like using pictures from the Hubble for my backgrounds cus it doesn't matter if they are distorted a bit and they tend to be highly awesome. http://www.hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/ They are great for work computers cus you can still have a nerdy background without offending or confusing the coworkers.


 
This is more like I'm avoiding, because it's the kind of thing that came with my computer. Besides, I'm not nerdy in the Star Trek way, but more like the guns, explosions, and heavy metal way.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> This is more like I'm avoiding, because it's the kind of thing that came with my computer. Besides, I'm not nerdy in the Star Trek way, but more like the guns, explosions, and heavy metal way.



Unfortunately, the only things you're going to find in this sector is going to be low-resolution movie shots and 3D renders. There isn't much else out there... Except maybe some artwork. I know what I draw is up and above that resolution, but...


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Unfortunately, the only things you're going to find in this sector is going to be low-resolution movie shots and 3D renders. There isn't much else out there... Except maybe some artwork. I know what I draw is up and above that resolution, but...


 
Yeah, it sucks. I'm just getting sick of looking at the beach or space.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 14, 2009)

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1

The results are in 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 14, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1
> 
> The results are in 1920 x 1080.


 
Thanks. I'm actually seeing some decent stuff here.

EDIT: Scratch that. This is hopeless; I'm stuck for looking at the beach for as long as I use this fucking thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 14, 2009)

I just re-rendered my pornart at higher resolutions :3


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I just re-rendered my pornart at higher resolutions :3



This is precisely why I draw with vector. =D


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

National Geographic has nice animal pictures


----------



## Shino (Sep 14, 2009)

http://images.google.com is your friend. Go to advanced. There are options for size, type, content, etc.

I get all of my backgrounds from Blotch's FA gallery. ^_^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 14, 2009)

4chan has both a Wallpaper and Anime Wallpaper section. Just ask for what you want and someone will help-- some can read Japanese and thus find all these obscure pictures.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you seriously suggesting that someone ask 4chan for help?


----------



## ZentratheFox (Sep 15, 2009)

^ LOL

www.interfacelift.com


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.hdwallpapers.net/ Maybe?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

Google Image Search + Topic + 'Wallpaper'


----------



## Runefox (Jan 5, 2010)

A SPAM bot bumped the thread and Ashes gives a really late reply.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

Part of me still REALLY wants to believe it's 2009, I'm just such a 00's child.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 6, 2010)

Also if you like movies check out the official movie site, many have widescreen wallpapers.


----------

